# Spacers and Springs



## jbell

As there seems to be lots of threads about Spacers I am going to organise a group buy.

It will be for H&R hubcentric spacers.










You will be able to choose from the following options:

OPTION 1: 4x10mm Spacers Â£170.00

OPTION 2: 2x10mm and 2x15mm Spacers Â£175.00

OPTION 3: 4x15mm Spacers Â£180.00

OPTION 4: 2x10mm Spacers Â£85.00 (10 bolts)

OPTION 5: 2x15mm Spacers Â£90.00 (10 Bolts)

PAIR OF 20MM: Â£90.00
PAIR OF 25MM: Â£95.00

All these prices include extended bolts. Extra bolts are available if needed.

If you want McGuard extended Lock Bolts add Â£30

I will need the type of wheel and the bolt currently being used i.e Radius (2nd from left) or tapered head (3rd from left)










P.M me with your requirements

1. rballtt: OPTION 5
2. ezz: OPTION 2 with McGuards
3. Damz: OPTION 2 with McGuards
4. Rico: OPTION 2 with McGuards
5. Whirlypig: OPTION 2 with McGuards
6. ezz: OPTION 2 with McGuards
7. boss429: OPTION 3 with McGuards
8. DeanTT: OPTION 5
9. Kite: 16 bolts and McGuards
10. ezz: OPTION 5
11. muggwump: 16 bolts and McGuards
12. installer: Option 3
13. qstix: 16 bolts with McGuards
14. sickboy: OPTION 3 with McGuard
15. S10 TYG: OPTION 2
16. R70 TTC: OPTION 5 + 25mm DRA
17. AndyM: OPTION 2 
18. Chester2000: Adapter Plates
19. Stub: 25mm and loads of bolts
20. rballtt: OPTION 5 + 25mm DRA
21. jonS3: OPTION 4
22. jontidyuk: OPTION 5 + 20mm DRA with McGuards
23. renton72: OPTION 5 + 25mm DRA with McGuards
24. Naresh: OPTION 2 
25. phodge: OPTION 5 + 20mm DRA
26. Hooshtt: OPTION 2
27. Jonas: OPTION 4
28. PisTT: OPTION 5 + 25mm DRA
29. Elderberry Blue: OPTION 5 + 20mm DRA
30. Jonybravo : Pair of 20mm and a pair of 40mm
31.

I can also do H&R Springs. They lower your pre facelift car by 25mm and post facelift cars by 15mm (Quattro) and 35mm FWD. I am doing them at Â£155 inc VAT (RRP Â£183)

1. boss429
2.


----------



## rballtt

you have PM m8


----------



## youngg

At last a spacers Group Buy!

Although i only need 2 15mm for the rear.
Are you only selling in sets of 4?


----------



## les

youngg said:


> At last a spacers Group Buy!
> 
> Although i only need 2 15mm for the rear.
> Are you only selling in sets of 4?


"OPTION 5: 2x15mm Spacers Â£90.00 All these prices include extended bolts." :?


----------



## rballtt

les said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last a spacers Group Buy!
> 
> Although i only need 2 15mm for the rear.
> Are you only selling in sets of 4?
> 
> 
> 
> "OPTION 5: 2x15mm Spacers Â£90.00 All these prices include extended bolts." :?
Click to expand...

This was added after I think as youngg and I only need 2x15mm


----------



## youngg

put my name down for option 5!


----------



## CH_Peter

Option 2, please!


----------



## rballtt

Option 5 as well as extended bolts for the 10mm spaces I already have!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Any one needing a 20mm spacer to fit a space saver over there big brake set up could use 2x 10mm spacers I have checked with Forge Motorsport and this would be ok


----------



## Adam RRS

Put me down for option 2 please!! With lock bolts!


----------



## rballtt

HAve we still not got enough people?


----------



## jedi-knight83

hope you dont mind.

i have posted this over on the audi sport froum aswell.

they were also trying a group buy (same prices) and didnt have enough ppl

maybe if you merge??

just a thought.


----------



## rballtt

That would be pretty. Not sure where jbell is getting them from so we'll have to wait for him....


----------



## wrighty1111

Has any body put spacers on the qs or is there no room , thanks


----------



## rballtt

wrighty1111 said:


> Has any body put spacers on the qs or is there no room , thanks


Pretty sure you can. Post this question in the main forum and I'm sure you'll get a response


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> That would be pretty. Not sure where jbell is getting them from so we'll have to wait for him....


I am more than willing for them to join my group buy, the more the merrier.

If anyone is interested I can do spacers for Mk2 TT as well or any other car for that matter


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pretty. Not sure where jbell is getting them from so we'll have to wait for him....
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing for them to join my group buy, the more the merrier.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can do spacers for Mk2 TT as well or any other car for that matter
Click to expand...

How many more people do we need then?


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pretty. Not sure where jbell is getting them from so we'll have to wait for him....
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing for them to join my group buy, the more the merrier.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can do spacers for Mk2 TT as well or any other car for that matter
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How many more people do we need then?[/quote

I need a min of 10 people


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pretty. Not sure where jbell is getting them from so we'll have to wait for him....
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than willing for them to join my group buy, the more the merrier.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can do spacers for Mk2 TT as well or any other car for that matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many more people do we need then?
Click to expand...

I need a min of 10 people, I am suprised there are not more takers on here as there are always questions about them.


----------



## whirlypig

Are there any implications to running spacers, i.e. wear and tear on any related components, tracking and handling, etc?


----------



## jbell

whirlypig said:


> Are there any implications to running spacers, i.e. wear and tear on any related components, tracking and handling, etc?


No its fine, it will improve the handling as the wheel track is wider but won't damage anything


----------



## rballtt

So we need 3 more to get this moving?


----------



## Baggie Boy

I need :

1) a pair of 15mm spacers
2) 8 bolts for above
3) 2 locking bolts for above
4) 8 bolts for the 10mm spacers I bought from omen666
5) 2 locking bolts for the 10mm " " " " "

Can you help with this??


----------



## jbell

Baggie Boy said:


> I need :
> 
> 1) a pair of 15mm spacers
> 2) 8 bolts for above
> 3) 2 locking bolts for above
> 4) 8 bolts for the 10mm spacers I bought from omen666
> 5) 2 locking bolts for the 10mm " " " " "
> 
> Can you help with this??


I can do that so you need Option 5 with 8 extra 42mm bolts and a set of lock bolts.

What wheels do you have? I need to know for the bolt heads Raduis or Taper?


----------



## Baggie Boy

I have Oettinger RZ 19". So, just so I have this correct, I will have the same length of bolts front and back, regardless of the thickness of the spacer?
This will be better as it means just one locking nut key.


----------



## jbell

Baggie Boy said:


> I have Oettinger RZ 19". So, just so I have this correct, I will have the same length of bolts front and back, regardless of the thickness of the spacer?
> This will be better as it means just one locking nut key.


We would do 42mm front and 47mm rear bolts but the lockers only come in 1 length therefore you may have to cut them down.

Do you have radius or tapered head bolts?


----------



## Baggie Boy

Don't know, any chance you could post a pic of each and i will be able to tell the difference.
If not, I will remove one of my nuts  and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jbell

Baggie Boy said:


> If not, I will remove one of my nuts  and post a pic tomorrow.


I wouldn't do that it will be painful as you have bolts holding your wheels on :lol:

Picture on original post


----------



## Baggie Boy

Tapered please, please mail me the cost, how you would like me to pay,
and the lead time.
Thanks


----------



## Rhod_TT

I might be interested in this but can you tell me who makes the locking wheel bolts? Do they have a rotating collar?


----------



## jbell

Rhod_TT said:


> I might be interested in this but can you tell me who makes the locking wheel bolts? Do they have a rotating collar?


They don't have a rotating collar but I will look into the McGuard ones to see it they do the right length. Our Lockers are made by Cosmic


----------



## rballtt

Once we get 10 people signed up how quick can we get the the gear? Was thinking of getting it all sorted next weekend (2/3 Dec) as I have a few other jobs I need the garage to do.


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> Once we get 10 people signed up how quick can we get the the gear? Was thinking of getting it all sorted next weekend (2/3 Dec) as I have a few other jobs I need the garage to do.


Delivery will be 7-10 days, I want to close this by Dec 1 so everything is done by christmas at the very latest


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once we get 10 people signed up how quick can we get the the gear? Was thinking of getting it all sorted next weekend (2/3 Dec) as I have a few other jobs I need the garage to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery will be 7-10 days, I want to close this by Dec 1 so everything is done by christmas at the very latest
Click to expand...

That's fine. There's no rush really. Just got a service to do at somepoint and a few other odds and ends. want to get them all sorted at the same time! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

How much for 2 x 15 & 2x 10mm lockers please?


----------



## jbell

kevtoTTy said:


> How much for 2 x 15 & 2x 10mm lockers please?


Just bolts?


----------



## KevtoTTy

jbell said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 2 x 15 & 2x 10mm lockers please?
> 
> 
> 
> Just bolts?
Click to expand...

Yes please (have already sourced the actual spacers and 20 bolts)


----------



## JAAYDE

on this deal can i just get bolts..?


----------



## jbell

JAAYDE said:


> on this deal can i just get bolts..?


Yes, I will sort a price for you today, how many do you want? and for what size spacers?


----------



## Rhod_TT

jbell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in this but can you tell me who makes the locking wheel bolts? Do they have a rotating collar?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a rotating collar but I will look into the McGuard ones to see it they do the right length. Our Lockers are made by Cosmic
Click to expand...

The cosmic lockers don't seem to get a very good review (here anyway) - http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/17032006/45/lo ... lts-0.html.
Any news on the McGuard ones since buying 2 sets of 4 will mean I'd have 2 of each length left over.


----------



## jbell

Rhod_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in this but can you tell me who makes the locking wheel bolts? Do they have a rotating collar?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a rotating collar but I will look into the McGuard ones to see it they do the right length. Our Lockers are made by Cosmic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cosmic lockers don't seem to get a very good review (here anyway) - http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/17032006/45/lo ... lts-0.html.
> Any news on the McGuard ones since buying 2 sets of 4 will mean I'd have 2 of each length left over.
Click to expand...

But you can't do anything with the left over bolts as they are all different. One way to do it is to get 47mm long bolts and cut them down


----------



## Adam RRS

Sorry to do this everyone but please take me off the list, APS have just fitted them for me at the same price


----------



## Rhod_TT

jbell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in this but can you tell me who makes the locking wheel bolts? Do they have a rotating collar?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a rotating collar but I will look into the McGuard ones to see it they do the right length. Our Lockers are made by Cosmic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cosmic lockers don't seem to get a very good review (here anyway) - http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/17032006/45/lo ... lts-0.html.
> Any news on the McGuard ones since buying 2 sets of 4 will mean I'd have 2 of each length left over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can't do anything with the left over bolts as they are all different. One way to do it is to get 47mm long bolts and cut them down
Click to expand...

I may have confused you. If I was to have 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers plus a complete set of longer bolts but no lockers (due to the review) then I would have to buy 2 sets of McGuards (one 15mm longer and one 10mm longer) and use two from each leaving 2 of each left over.


----------



## rballtt

Adam TTR said:


> Sorry to do this everyone but please take me off the list, APS have just fitted them for me at the same price


Boo to you!!! Only messing mate! :wink: You couldn't send me some before and after pics could you? (front and rear) I'm well impatient!


----------



## Adam RRS

id love to mate but the cars on the ramps as i type! I'm in their waiting room on my laptop!


----------



## Adam RRS

*WARNING TO EVERYONE*

Just tried to fit the H&R 10mm spacers to the FRONT of my car but they DONT fit with BBS wheels, so you need to get Forge ones.

If you have the standard Audi wheels you wont have a problem.


----------



## Rhod_TT

Adam TTR said:


> *WARNING TO EVERYONE*
> 
> Just tried to fit the H&R 10mm spacers to the FRONT of my car but they DONT fit with BBS wheels, so you need to get Forge ones.
> 
> If you have the standard Audi wheels you wont have a problem.


Dashed. Was considering BBS CHs for a few years away. Whats the difference that means the H&R don't work but the Forge ones do?


----------



## Adam RRS

Rhod_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING TO EVERYONE*
> 
> Just tried to fit the H&R 10mm spacers to the FRONT of my car but they DONT fit with BBS wheels, so you need to get Forge ones.
> 
> If you have the standard Audi wheels you wont have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Dashed. Was considering BBS CHs for a few years away. Whats the difference that means the H&R don't work but the Forge ones do?
Click to expand...

The forge ones dont have such a big rim around the middle so they fit... With the H&R the rim around the middle is raised so the BBS's wont sit flush against the hub. For some reason the front ones werent a problem.


----------



## Baggie Boy

How many more do we need now?
Looking to get mine fitted soon.


----------



## jbell

We need 4 more ideally.

McGuard Lock bolts are available either in a 45mm or 50mm length. They are Â£35 a set (RRP Â£40) Radius or Taper head


----------



## rballtt

Anything we can do to get more people on this? Would like to get them fitted ASAP


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> Anything we can do to get more people on this? Would like to get them fitted ASAP


Don't know 1200 views and 6 takers :? people are always asking about them and complaining about the RRP so I dropped the price and threw in bolts but still nothing. I have PM'd 7 people who have posted questions about them but still no response.


----------



## Baggie Boy

Have you included me in your list of takers??
If not, then please do so.


----------



## jbell

Baggie Boy said:


> Have you included me in your list of takers??
> If not, then please do so.


I have indeed you are No 6 OPTION 5 plus 8 extra bolts. do you want the standard lockers or McGuard?


----------



## Baggie Boy

McGuard please.


----------



## rballtt

Any update as to when we can expect this to close?


----------



## jbell

I was thinking this week


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> I was thinking this week


Works for me!!!


----------



## Baggie Boy

Sorry guys, I guess Iâ€™m just impatient, but I couldnâ€™t wait
Any longer so I bought a full set from another forum member.
Sorry if this leaves you short.


----------



## rballtt

Are we still closing this this week(or last really)?


----------



## jbell

Yes today, I want to get them ordered so I can send them to you ASAP


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> Yes today, I want to get them ordered so I can send them to you ASAP


Sound! Let us know the payment details when you need em and we'll get it sorted!


----------



## whirlypig

Hi, please could you put me down for the McGuard lockers instead of the standard option.

Also I'm not sure which type of bolt I need, I'm out and about without the car today so can't check. I have the OEM 18" 9 spokes on a 53 plate if that helps.

Cheers :wink:


----------



## jbell

whirlypig said:


> Hi, please could you put me down for the McGuard lockers instead of the standard option.
> 
> Also I'm not sure which type of bolt I need, I'm out and about without the car today so can't check. I have the OEM 18" 9 spokes on a 53 plate if that helps.
> 
> Cheers :wink:


Radius head on the OEM wheels


----------



## jbell

The spacers have been ordered and I will be dispatching them ASAP


----------



## whirlypig

jbell said:


> The spacers have been ordered and I will be dispatching them ASAP


Cheers, much appreciated :wink:


----------



## jbell

whirlypig said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spacers have been ordered and I will be dispatching them ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, much appreciated :wink:
Click to expand...

My Pleasure


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> The spacers have been ordered and I will be dispatching them ASAP


WOO HOO!! Merry Xmas to all of us!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Damz

jbell said:


> The spacers have been ordered and I will be dispatching them ASAP


looking forward to em thanks 8)


----------



## jbell

The spacers have been sent and the Lock bolts will go out today direct from Germany


----------



## whirlypig

My spacers have arrived, ta. 

Would have fitted them this afternoon if I could find my wheel wrench. Audi were last to remove and refit the wheels and the nuts are that tight the standard wrench our of the toolkit won't budge them. :?

Does anyone know the ideal torque setting for these bolts?


----------



## Rhod_TT

120Nm IIRC


----------



## whirlypig

Rhod_TT said:


> 120Nm IIRC


Cheers :wink:

Found my extendable wrench so will get to work tomorrow.


----------



## whirlypig

Found my heavy duty wheel wrench but have run into a problem. I've an extendable wrench which allows plenty of leverage and I've tightened the bolts as much as I can, however I still have about 5mm play between the spacer and the wheel. Anyone else got there's on?

I've noticed the bolts are quite long, my OEM bolts from the very edge of shaft where it meets the radius to the edge of the thread is 27mm. The same measurement for the bolts with the 10mm spacer are 43mm, the bolts with the 15mm spacer are 45mm. Perhaps a bit longer than necessary but surely there's space for the bolt to go in as far as needs be.

I'm getting some new tyres in the next week or two so I tempted to stick the spacers on then and get them to try the gun on the bolts. Though I'd still be stuck if I needed to change wheels myself.


----------



## jbell

whirlypig said:


> Found my heavy duty wheel wrench but have run into a problem. I've an extendable wrench which allows plenty of leverage and I've tightened the bolts as much as I can, however I still have about 5mm play between the spacer and the wheel. Anyone else got there's on?
> 
> I've noticed the bolts are quite long, my OEM bolts from the very edge of shaft where it meets the radius to the edge of the thread is 27mm. The same measurement for the bolts with the 10mm spacer are 43mm, the bolts with the 15mm spacer are 45mm. Perhaps a bit longer than necessary but surely there's space for the bolt to go in as far as needs be.
> 
> I'm getting some new tyres in the next week or two so I tempted to stick the spacers on then and get them to try the gun on the bolts. Though I'd still be stuck if I needed to change wheels myself.


That's strange, the bolts I ordered are the recommended length, going on your measurements you need a 37mm front and 42mm rear, try the 10mm spacer bolts in the 15mm spacers and see what happens, if they fit then the 45mm will need cutting down to 37mm as will 2 of the lock bolts.


----------



## jbell

PS Never Gun Bolts on always use a wrench or your hand and torque wrench to tighten them up. Guns are responsible for so many cross threading problems it's untrue


----------



## whirlypig

jbell said:


> PS Never Gun Bolts on always use a wrench or your hand and torque wrench to tighten them up. Guns are responsible for so many cross threading problems it's untrue


I seem to remember the last time I had tyres fitted (Kwikfit), I was surprised to see that they used a wrench and then used a torque wrench to finish them off. God knows what the torque setting was as they were a bugger to get off.

I'll try the shorter bolts on the rears and then cut down the others and the lockers for the fronts. What's the best way of getting the bolts cut down, I'm guessing they're hardened steel and that a hacksaw will at best scratch them.


----------



## jbell

Hacksaw should work or go to a steel fabricators. It would be advisable to put a nut on the bolt at the right length then cut so you can take the nut off and the thread is ok, it also gives you a straight edge to cut to


----------



## rballtt

Got mine too!! They'll have to sit in the kitchen til next Sat when I have time to put them on!!! Can't wait!


----------



## jbell

rballtt said:


> Got mine too!! They'll have to sit in the kitchen til next Sat when I have time to put them on!!! Can't wait!


Glad they arrived, hope you are happy with them


----------



## rballtt

jbell said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine too!! They'll have to sit in the kitchen til next Sat when I have time to put them on!!! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they arrived, hope you are happy with them
Click to expand...

Sure I will be! Looking forward to the "look"!!

They actually arrived ages ago but was in vegas last week so only managed to pick em up the other day!


----------



## jutty

sorry to sound dumb....how do i know which bolt type i need

i have a 2000 TTR with et35 Rs4 reps...does that help with deciding what bolts i need

can anyone help me please????

thanks justin :wink:


----------



## thebears

Any more going if so i could do with a 2x10mm set for the rear. Not sure on bolts though, standard V6 alloys?


----------



## jbell

thebears said:


> Any more going if so i could do with a 2x10mm set for the rear. Not sure on bolts though, standard V6 alloys?


Plenty left, I am going to keep running it as long as people are interested.

Go for 2x15mm for the rear BTW.


----------



## S10TYG

I think I need me some spacers


----------



## S10TYG

Ordered mine, Jon is a top bloke!!


----------



## Davidch

Jon As discussed, I'll check out the new wheels and PM you.


----------



## renton72

jbell,

Are the spacers and bolts still available on the group buy for the price stated on the first post, or is it now finished?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## jbell

renton72 said:


> jbell,
> 
> Are the spacers and bolts still available on the group buy for the price stated on the first post?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Absolutely, PM sent   As long as people want them I will sell them


----------



## jons3

ordered mine yesterday :lol:


----------



## Naresh

How long delivery times for 2x10 and 2x15mm, for OEM?


----------



## jbell

Naresh said:


> How long delivery times for 2x10 and 2x15mm, for OEM?


3-4 days


----------



## jons3

Hi Jon,

can you please reply to my pm about the refund for the bolts, also It might be worth amending the 1st page of this group buy to fully explain that the bolts are not the matt finish hand made H&R bolts usually supplied.

cheers

Jon


----------



## jbell

jons3 said:


> It might be worth amending the 1st page of this group buy to fully explain that the bolts are not the matt finish hand made H&R bolts usually supplied.


The 1st page is totally accurate all goods come directly from H&R.

The hand made bolts are not usually supplied by anyone I know, as they are Â£4.50 each which as I explained to you is extortion for a bolt. The bolts supplied in my GB come directly from H&R but are machine made, fully TUV approved and excellent quality.

If people want to specify the hand made bolts then that is fine but the price per set goes up by about Â£50 which is IMO not worth it for something that does the same job especially as people put them under a centre cap. The quality of the Hand made bolt is no better than the bolt I supply.

Even the main H&R importer to the UK does not bring the hand made bolts in.


----------



## elrao

When you say 2x16mm spacers, does that mean 2x16mm spacers or does it mean 2x8mm spacers to make a total track extension of 16mm?

It may sound like a stupid question but the ttshop website has a statement about premium spacer manufacturers stating the overall track width and so 16mm spacers will in fact be 2x8mm??!


----------



## jbell

elrao said:


> When you say 2x16mm spacers, does that mean 2x16mm spacers or does it mean 2x8mm spacers to make a total track extension of 16mm?
> 
> It may sound like a stupid question but the ttshop website has a statement about premium spacer manufacturers stating the overall track width and so 16mm spacers will in fact be 2x8mm??!


I quote the width per spacer so 2x15mm is a 30mm track extension.


----------



## jons3

jbell said:


> jons3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth amending the 1st page of this group buy to fully explain that the bolts are not the matt finish hand made H&R bolts usually supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st page is totally accurate all goods come directly from H&R.
> 
> The hand made bolts are not usually supplied by anyone I know, as they are Â£4.50 each which as I explained to you is extortion for a bolt. The bolts supplied in my GB come directly from H&R but are machine made, fully TUV approved and excellent quality.
> 
> If people want to specify the hand made bolts then that is fine but the price per set goes up by about Â£50 which is IMO not worth it for something that does the same job especially as people put them under a centre cap. The quality of the Hand made bolt is no better than the bolt I supply.
> 
> Even the main H&R importer to the UK does not bring the hand made bolts in.
Click to expand...

The TT-Shop only supply the hand made H&R bolts, and they are available at Â£2.50 each seperatley.


----------



## jbell

jons3 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jons3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth amending the 1st page of this group buy to fully explain that the bolts are not the matt finish hand made H&R bolts usually supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st page is totally accurate all goods come directly from H&R.
> 
> The hand made bolts are not usually supplied by anyone I know, as they are Â£4.50 each which as I explained to you is extortion for a bolt. The bolts supplied in my GB come directly from H&R but are machine made, fully TUV approved and excellent quality.
> 
> If people want to specify the hand made bolts then that is fine but the price per set goes up by about Â£50 which is IMO not worth it for something that does the same job especially as people put them under a centre cap. The quality of the Hand made bolt is no better than the bolt I supply.
> 
> Even the main H&R importer to the UK does not bring the hand made bolts in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TT-Shop only supply the hand made H&R bolts, and they are available at Â£2.50 each seperatley.
Click to expand...

The bolts the TT shop sell are not hand made, H&R bolts come in either Shiney Silver or Matt Silver depending on who makes them.

The Labour cost alone would be astronomical to make a bolt by hand


----------

